# Dudley swap posponed



## 66TigerCat (Feb 6, 2014)

Just saw the posting on Oldroads. Kind of a bummer. New date announced soon.....


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  You just saved me 4 hours or round trip driving


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow me too. Goodthing I noticed this post!!!!


----------

